# regripless uperm



## CubeRoots (Sep 16, 2013)

would like to see someone fast learn this wierd yet fast way of executing R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' , I don't really turn that fast but I can still sub 0.7 this alg.

I have failed to teach people how to do it many times so heres a vid.

[youtubehd]nrsR0fGedu0[/youtubehd]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 16, 2013)

Weird fingertricks. Looks neat though.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmm. I use that kind of finger trick for sune, so maybe I'll try it.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 16, 2013)

cray fingertricks


----------



## JasonK (Sep 16, 2013)

Or you could just use the MU alg, which is regripless without weird fingertricks


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 16, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Or you could just use the MU alg, which is regripless without weird fingertricks



but not as cool ;D


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2013)

That is pretty sexy, but I'm sticking with the MU alg.


----------

